# Seeringelwürmer-Hälterung



## IjmTex (13. Oktober 2001)

Wie lassen sich Seeringelwürmer am besten über 2 Wochen hältern, damit man nicht die Horror-Preise an der Ostsee bezahlen muß ???


----------



## Tiffy (13. Oktober 2001)

im flachen Seewasserbehälter mit Umwälzpumpe und wenn`s weiter so warm bleibt eventuell mit Kühlung oder im Keller. Die Verluste täglich entfernen.

------------------
Gruß
. . .Tiffy. . .
Mitglied und Moderator der
Interessengemeinschaft Angeln


----------



## IjmTex (13. Oktober 2001)

Was heißt flacher Behälter (wieviel Liter Wasser auf 1 kg Seeringelwürmer) und wie groß (Maße ???) muß der Behälter sein ???


----------



## Tiffy (14. Oktober 2001)

Ich habe mir damals mal einen ca. 30ltr Kanister halb ( über Hochkant )durchgeschnitten. Ostseewasser reingemacht und die Pumpe so angebracht das durch den Schlauch das Wasser mit ein bisschen Abstand von oben auf die Wasserfläche "plätscherte". Fanden die Würmer ganz gut. Die haben sich fast 3 Wochen gut gehalten und Verluste gab es kaum. Wieviel Kilo´s Seeringler das waren weis ich nicht mehr so genau. Schätze mal so um die 2-3Kg. 

------------------
Gruß
. . .Tiffy. . .
Mitglied und Moderator der
Interessengemeinschaft Angeln


----------



## IjmTex (14. Oktober 2001)

Erstmal danke Tiffy!!! Werde es einmal ausprobieren. Habe noch eine alte Baby-Badewanne. Gehen auch ca. 30-40 Liter rein und hat idealerweise einen Stöpsel zwecks Wasserwechsel. Wie oft muß das Meereswasser in den 2 Wochen gewechselt werden??? Schätze so alle 3 bis 4 Tage, oder???


----------



## Tiffy (14. Oktober 2001)

Ich hab nur das Wasser ersetzt das verdunstet ist. Sonst nix. Sollte auch nur für die Urlaubszeit reichen. Die waren alle bis zum letzten Wurm in Topform. Irgendwann waren die dann alle und ich hab das Wasser weg gekippt.

------------------
Gruß
. . .Tiffy. . .
Mitglied und Moderator der
Interessengemeinschaft Angeln


----------

